# Voy a ....



## Banbha

Hola todo!
Come se dice 'ir a' en italiano. Hay un equivalente o se tiene que usar el futuro o ....? Por ejemplo come se dice el siguiente in italiano....

No voy a hacer mi deberes...
Vamos a ir a la playa....
Voy a comprar una mochila manana ....


 Gracías por su ayuda


----------



## Churchil

Hola Banbha,  la estructura es igual que en español, y sería "Andare a".

Las frases que has puesto creo que se dirían más o menos así:

_* Non vado a fare i miei compiti
Andiamo ad andare in spiaggia
Vado a comprare uno zaino domani*_


De todos modos, de la segunda no estoy nada seguro de que se diga así, me suena un poco redundante, a lo mejor resultaría más conveniente algo como "_Andiamo a stare in spiaggia_", pero supongo que cualquier nativo de italiano de este foro te lo podrá responder con más certidumbre que yo. 

Por cierto, te indico algunas pequeñas incorrecciones en tu texto. Espero que no te moleste.  Te expresas muy bien, si tu leyeses u oyeses mi inglés. 



Banbha said:


> Hola a todos!
> Como se dice 'ir a' en italiano. Hay un equivalente o se tiene que usar el futuro o ....? Por ejemplo como se dice lo siguiente en italiano....
> 
> No voy a hacer mis deberes...
> Vamos a ir a la playa....
> Voy a comprar una mochila mañana ....
> 
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda




Bueno, espero haberte ayudado. Nos vemos.


----------



## Neuromante

No voy a hacer mi deberes... Non faro i compiti
Vamos a ir a la playa.... ¿Contexto? Es una frase hecha y puede cambiar según lo que quieras dar a entender.Andremmo sulla spiaggia Stiamo per andare sulla spiaggia
Voy a comprar una mochila mañana ....Domani andró a comprarmi uno zaino


----------



## irene.acler

Churchil said:


> Hola Banbha,  la estructura es igual que en español, y sería "Andare a".
> 
> Las frases que has puesto creo que se dirían más o menos así:
> 
> _*Non vado a fare i miei compiti *_
> _*Andiamo ad andare in spiaggia*_
> _*Vado a comprare uno zaino domani*_
> 
> 
> De todos modos, de la segunda no estoy nada seguro de que se diga así, me suena un poco redundante, a lo mejor resultaría más conveniente algo como "_Andiamo a stare in spiaggia_", pero supongo que cualquier nativo de italiano de este foro te lo podrá responder con más certidumbre que yo.


 
Hola, Churchil.
Efectivamente la segunda frase que has puesto no está bien dicha. La verdad es que "ir a" en italiano se traduce por "vado a" en algunos casos, pero no siempre.
Esa segunda frase se podría traducir así, por ejemplo: 
_Andiamo in spiaggia (domani, dopo, questo pomeriggio)._
_Abbiamo intenzione di andare in spiaggia._
_Andremo in spiaggia (domani, dopo, questo pomeriggio)._

En cuanto a la primera frase, _non vado a fare i miei compiti_, puede ser correcta, pero depende del contexto. Por ejemplo, un niño está jugando, y dice, quejándose: "no, non vado a fare i compiti, rimango qui a giocare!".
Pero por lo general, también se puede decir:
_Non faccio i compiti._
_Non ho intenzione di fare i compiti._
_Non ho intenzione di andare a fare i compiti._



Neuromante said:


> No voy a hacer mi deberes... Non farò i compiti
> Vamos a ir a la playa.... ¿Contexto? Es una frase hecha y puede cambiar según lo que quieras dar a entender.Andremmo sulla  in spiaggia Stiamo per andare sulla  in spiaggia
> Voy a comprar una mochila mañana ....Domani andró a comprarmi uno zaino


 
 Espero que no te molesten las correcciones.


----------



## chlapec

*Creo que una explicación general válida podría ser:*
Se puede decir "andare a" siempre que el sentido de "andare" sea el de "ir", real o figurado.
-No se puede utilizar "andare a" para expresar el futuro próximo, como se utiliza en español: 
Ejemplo: El próximo año voy a estudiar mucho>> "L'anno prossimo studierò (e non: *vado a studiare*) molto".

Que os parece?


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, me parece que puede funcionar lo que dices, chlapec.
Referido al futuro, también se puede decir "ho intenzione di + verbo" (por ej: _l'anno prossimo ho intenzione di studiare molto_).


----------



## Antpax

chlapec said:


> *Creo que una explicación general válida podría ser:*
> Se puede decir "andare a" siempre que el sentido de "andare" sea el de "ir", real o figurado.
> -No se puede utilizar "andare a" para expresar el futuro próximo, como se utiliza en español:
> Ejemplo: El próximo año voy a estudiar mucho>> "L'anno prossimo studierò (e non: *vado a studiare*) molto".
> 
> Que os parece?


 
Vale, creo que lo pillo (en catalán pasa lo mismo), pero tengo una duda. ¿se usa siempre el futuro o podemos usar el presente como en español?

Por ejemplo, en español podemos decir: 

Mañana voy a a hacer el examen de xxxx -- En italiano no se podría decir.
Mañana haré el examen de xxxx -- Que sí dice en italiano
Mañana hago el examen de xxxx -- ¿se podría decir?

Saludos y gracias.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Antpax said:


> Mañana haré el examen de xxxx -- Domani farò l'esame di xxxxx
> Mañana hago el examen de xxxx -- Domani faccio l'esame di xxx



Sí, es lo mismo en italiano también: se pueden usar los dos tiempos!


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Sí, es lo mismo en italiano también: se pueden usar los dos tiempos!


 
Grazie mille, cara neu. 

Saluti

Ant


----------



## chlapec

Antpax said:


> Vale, creo que lo pillo (en catalán pasa lo mismo), pero tengo una duda. ¿se usa siempre el futuro o podemos usar el presente como en español?
> 
> Por ejemplo, en español podemos decir:
> 
> Mañana voy a a hacer el examen de xxxx -- En italiano no se podría decir.
> Mañana haré el examen de xxxx -- Que sí dice en italiano
> Mañana hago el examen de xxxx -- ¿se podría decir?
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> 
> Ant


 
Ma, mi sembra que *"vado a fare l'esame..."* è anche corretto in molti contesti, nel senso che ti "avvierai" verso un posto per farlo.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente, chlapec, está bien. 
Es como el ejemplo de los deberes: "vado a fare i compiti" está bien dicho, dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Efectivamente, chlapec, está bien.
> Es como el ejemplo de los deberes: "vado a fare i compiti" está bien dicho, dependiendo del contexto.


 
Hola otra vez:

La clave está en que realmente vayas a algún sitio ¿no? Por ejemplo, estás tomando algo con unos colegas y se empieza a hacer tarde y te levantas y dices "bueno chicos, me voy" y alguien te pregunta "¿por que te vas?" y respondes "voy a hacer los deberes", ahí se podría decir "vado a fare i compiti" ¿no?

Por otro lado si te preguntan "¿por qué no has hecho los deberes?" y respondes "porque los voy a hacer mañana", ahí no se puede decir "vado a fare". ¿es así o me estoy haciendo un lío? 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Ant, es exactamente cómo tú dices .


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Ant, es exactamente cómo tú dices .


 
Ah, vale gracias, ahora sólo me queda acordarme.


----------



## Outsider

Un hilo relacionado.


----------

